# Hymer s820 416 616 reviews good or bad..



## Highonlife

New to the forum so don't shoot me down...just brought a s820 416 have owned a hymer 564 for years. 

Would like to hear reviews good or bad (don't think there is many bad) with your hymer s820 the 416 and 616 ....please review if you own one or tried a tested for a good while...and not what you have heard please.

Not sure why some say avoid the 416?? Is this because most have the 616 and not really tried and tested this one?? they the same inside out out with all the same stuff apart from the chassis?  
Agreed the brakes maybe an issue which I have found in many large campers...just give yourself loads more room surly and basically drive slower in these large campers.  Mine is good coming down a large hill/ mountain...just slip from auto to high gear then slow with the engine then click down in gears...works well also up hill select 2'and ease on up..Not sure why they say they never did a full auto on the 416... This not auto then this sprintshift? Has auto and also can select manual which is a handy thing to have.. Drives great with this box and not sure why some don't like?? Confused on this as it really does drive well just what I wanted..auto..with manual and with cruise...just makes cruising along great. 

What is the actual load you can have in this?? Seems to drive great fully loaded with bikes, kayaks, every locker full etc.  

One thing I'm not sure of and not found in the book is inside the garage on the right side just inside the large door is two air valves....are these for airbags suspension ?? One left side and one right side or Front and rear?? What's the psi needed in these?? 

Would the lighter chassis give you a better mpg?? What would be the exact mpg I should expect driving on cruise at 50 and 60 and also off cruise?? 
Anyone gas converted to duel fuel??bio? 

Will let all know my findings when something comes up good or bad.


----------



## coppo

Hi
The S820 is a cracking vehicle, so well made, but like all motorhomes it depends who has had it before you and whether it has been looked after both mechanically/habitation wise.

The only reason some say avoid them on the 416 is simply payload, at 4.6 tonnes there is not enough if you have passengers or carry loads of stuff. The 416 can be uprated to 4900kg by means of a paper exercise which will give you another 300kg. The best thing to do is to take it to a weighbridge and get the total weight/individual axle weight. All accessories eat into the payload such as hab air con, sat dishes, solar,bicycles, awning, extra batteries etc. We do about 19mpg on a 616 true auto so the 416 would give a bit more mpg.

Regarding the sprintshift, before I bought people told me to go for a true auto as it is more reliable, how true that is I don't know, but neverthe less followed the advice.

The 3 heating systems are great, when the underfloor system has warmed up after a couple of hours it is toasty warm, also heats under the bed. Regarding the rear, over garage bed my opinion is that it is far too wide, you could fit about 6 people on it. I would have designed it so the bathroom/shower was much larger and the over garage bed not as wide. It must have been designed by an obese German couple :wink: 

Very well put together, fully winterised motorhome. I love ours, so solid feeling. We have x6 winter tyres on and it goes through anything, mud, ice, snow. We have seen people with front wheel drive MH's get stuck on muddy sites when ours gets straight through. Its not the driver, its the tyres. Of course rear wheel drive and automatic diff lock helps too  

The battery pull out drawer means you can have traditional wet batteries fitted without venting tubes as the drawer is not sealed. We have x2 6 volt ones which are great. I do wish you could put diesel in without opening the battery drawer though as its quite heavy to pull out and I,m always worried it will not lock again properly.

The valves you mention will be for after fit air suspension and will control the pressure in each bag, not sure what each requires, is there a manual anywhere?

Some people have said its a very firm ride due to the chassis resting on the bump stops, ours does not seem any different to our last vehicle, again a Hymer but on a 316, single rear wheel, so no problem there.

The comfort blinds are great on the windows and are used daily in the summer.

Hope you enjoy yours as much as us and remember if you are into orgies then the rear bed is great :lol: 

Paul.


----------



## DABurleigh

Where do we now stand with larger European chassis? It seems Iveco have cornered that market. Wasn't Merc doing something to recover the situation?

Must look at that overgarage bed, Paul. Decided we would have to go for twin beds with the infill as most seem too cramped (and require at least one to do middle of the night gymnastsics if needed).

We're spoiled by a 6ft wide Vi-Spring at home. If preferred, you can wave each other goodnight 

Dave


----------



## Highonlife

coppo said:


> Hi
> The S820 is a cracking vehicle, so well made, but like all motorhomes it depends who has had it before you and whether it has been looked after both mechanically/habitation wise.
> 
> The only reason some say avoid them on the 416 is simply payload, at 4.6 tonnes there is not enough if you have passengers or carry loads of stuff. The 416 can be uprated to 4900kg by means of a paper exercise which will give you another 300kg. The best thing to do is to take it to a weighbridge and get the total weight/individual axle weight. All accessories eat into the payload such as hab air con, sat dishes, solar,bicycles, awning, extra batteries etc. We do about 19mpg on a 616 true auto so the 416 would give a bit more mpg.
> 
> Regarding the sprintshift, before I bought people told me to go for a true auto as it is more reliable, how true that is I don't know, but neverthe less followed the advice.
> 
> The 3 heating systems are great, when the underfloor system has warmed up after a couple of hours it is toasty warm, also heats under the bed. Regarding the rear, over garage bed my opinion is that it is far too wide, you could fit about 6 people on it. I would have designed it so the bathroom/shower was much larger and the over garage bed not as wide. It must have been designed by an obese German couple :wink:
> 
> Very well put together, fully winterised motorhome. I love ours, so solid feeling. We have x6 winter tyres on and it goes through anything, mud, ice, snow. We have seen people with front wheel drive MH's get stuck on muddy sites when ours gets straight through. Its not the driver, its the tyres. Of course rear wheel drive and automatic diff lock helps too
> 
> The battery pull out drawer means you can have traditional wet batteries fitted without venting tubes as the drawer is not sealed. We have x2 6 volt ones which are great. I do wish you could put diesel in without opening the battery drawer though as its quite heavy to pull out and I,m always worried it will not lock again properly.
> 
> The valves you mention will be for after fit air suspension and will control the pressure in each bag, not sure what each requires, is there a manual anywhere?
> 
> Some people have said its a very firm ride due to the chassis resting on the bump stops, ours does not seem any different to our last vehicle, again a Hymer but on a 316, single rear wheel, so no problem there.
> 
> The comfort blinds are great on the windows and are used daily in the summer.
> 
> Hope you enjoy yours as much as us and remember if you are into orgies then the rear bed is great :lol:
> 
> Paul.


Thanks for the response...was worried that there was something really wrong with this model...to be honest if a review did say it was bad I would have completely ignored it as my finding are that for the money it's all glowing and dancing with no problems found as yet loading, gearbox, heating, engine etc....and also the fact that it's not the air brake model..
The plate on the side says at the top 4900 KG then number 1: 1850 KG then number 2: 3200 KG
Could you explain if poss....would his already be 4900 papered??
Have thought I should goto a place and get it weighed with all my stuff that's loaded in as don't think I can load or will load any more stuff in.....

When you say full auto you mean without the change over to manual as mine does?? Mine not an auto then?? Without fault in my eyes and every part engine and camper comes with full 2 year warranty so covered for a while which is good.
Was told the mpg when using cruise was 25 at 50 mph and at 60 is 22 mpg but off cruise is 20 below...yet to test this out fully.

Cannot believe you are saying the bed is too big...it's great and just the right size and the wife and I are racing snakes
Infact my friends now want the same camper as they are both over 6 foot and the bed has sold it for them when viewing yesterday...they have had two expensive motorhomes already in 6 months a need to change again as the beds won't do being too small...this one seems to tick the box.
So if anyone has a s820 for sale please let me know as they are looking to buy right now...please private message me if know of one.

Did not realise until today that it was rear wheel drive until I looked under and seen the propshaft....like the thought of pushing instead of pulling the camper ...will this one have diff lock also? Sure I read there's some sort of switch inside that you select if on slippery surface for traction??

Did think why the fuel filler was in there...my drawer has two huge 12 volt ah batteries with huge inverter for 12 volt to 240 so fairly heavy....bit of a pain but double safe from having fuel siphoned easy I suppose.
Also has the filler for the generator in there.

Had one single valve on my other camper that had an easy gauge....top of the green area on gauge was too hard a shook you to bits...too lows was bouncy..middle was good any load...
This one has no gauge which is a shame....so just need to test out and see but not sure of system or what psi....so if anyone has the same please let me know...I have a manual but not in there for this..not sure if aftermarket??
Seems fine and ride feels ok but was on no psi and pumped up to 50 psi so need to find out with this soon as if anyone can help please.


----------



## Highonlife

DABurleigh said:


> Where do we now stand with larger European chassis? It seems Iveco have cornered that market. Wasn't Merc doing something to recover the situation?
> 
> Must look at that overgarage bed, Paul. Decided we would have to go for twin beds with the infill as most seem too cramped (and require at least one to do middle of the night gymnastsics if needed).
> 
> We're spoiled by a 6ft wide Vi-Spring at home. If preferred, you can wave each other goodnight
> 
> Dave


Think these are about 6 foot wide they a like a proper bed with the added under bed heating....even the garage under has heater pipes to it to heat god knows what?? Could sleep in there also with the lighting, heating and 240 electrics...even gas outlet for a BBQ...
Looked at the ones with bed either side...ok if the partner gets on your nerves the ones with bed in middles and room to walk either side are v nice also ...but big money I think...


----------



## DABurleigh

Went to look up the specs but it would seem the Hymer S-class is defunct. You can find a reference to it via Google, but not directly from Hymer home pages?

I guess they have left it up to NB.

Dave


----------



## coppo

Highonlife said:


> coppo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> The S820 is a cracking vehicle, so well made, but like all motorhomes it depends who has had it before you and whether it has been looked after both mechanically/habitation wise.
> 
> The only reason some say avoid them on the 416 is simply payload, at 4.6 tonnes there is not enough if you have passengers or carry loads of stuff. The 416 can be uprated to 4900kg by means of a paper exercise which will give you another 300kg. The best thing to do is to take it to a weighbridge and get the total weight/individual axle weight. All accessories eat into the payload such as hab air con, sat dishes, solar,bicycles, awning, extra batteries etc. We do about 19mpg on a 616 true auto so the 416 would give a bit more mpg.
> 
> Regarding the sprintshift, before I bought people told me to go for a true auto as it is more reliable, how true that is I don't know, but neverthe less followed the advice.
> 
> The 3 heating systems are great, when the underfloor system has warmed up after a couple of hours it is toasty warm, also heats under the bed. Regarding the rear, over garage bed my opinion is that it is far too wide, you could fit about 6 people on it. I would have designed it so the bathroom/shower was much larger and the over garage bed not as wide. It must have been designed by an obese German couple :wink:
> 
> Very well put together, fully winterised motorhome. I love ours, so solid feeling. We have x6 winter tyres on and it goes through anything, mud, ice, snow. We have seen people with front wheel drive MH's get stuck on muddy sites when ours gets straight through. Its not the driver, its the tyres. Of course rear wheel drive and automatic diff lock helps too
> 
> The battery pull out drawer means you can have traditional wet batteries fitted without venting tubes as the drawer is not sealed. We have x2 6 volt ones which are great. I do wish you could put diesel in without opening the battery drawer though as its quite heavy to pull out and I,m always worried it will not lock again properly.
> 
> The valves you mention will be for after fit air suspension and will control the pressure in each bag, not sure what each requires, is there a manual anywhere?
> 
> Some people have said its a very firm ride due to the chassis resting on the bump stops, ours does not seem any different to our last vehicle, again a Hymer but on a 316, single rear wheel, so no problem there.
> 
> The comfort blinds are great on the windows and are used daily in the summer.
> 
> Hope you enjoy yours as much as us and remember if you are into orgies then the rear bed is great :lol:
> 
> Paul.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the response...was worried that there was something really wrong with this model...to be honest if a review did say it was bad I would have completely ignored it as my finding are that for the money it's all glowing and dancing with no problems found as yet loading, gearbox, heating, engine etc....and also the fact that it's not the air brake model..
> The plate on the side says at the top 4900 KG then number 1: 1850 KG then number 2: 3200 KG
> Could you explain if poss....would his already be 4900 papered??
> Have thought I should goto a place and get it weighed with all my stuff that's loaded in as don't think I can load or will load any more stuff in.....
> 
> When you say full auto you mean without the change over to manual as mine does?? Mine not an auto then?? Without fault in my eyes and every part engine and camper comes with full 2 year warranty so covered for a while which is good.
> Was told the mpg when using cruise was 25 at 50 mph and at 60 is 22 mpg but off cruise is 20 below...yet to test this out fully.
> 
> Cannot believe you are saying the bed is too big...it's great and just the right size and the wife and I are racing snakes
> Infact my friends now want the same camper as they are both over 6 foot and the bed has sold it for them when viewing yesterday...they have had two expensive motorhomes already in 6 months a need to change again as the beds won't do being too small...this one seems to tick the box.
> So if anyone has a s820 for sale please let me know as they are looking to buy right now...please private message me if know of one.
> 
> Did not realise until today that it was rear wheel drive until I looked under and seen the propshaft....like the thought of pushing instead of pulling the camper ...will this one have diff lock also? Sure I read there's some sort of switch inside that you select if on slippery surface for traction??
> 
> Did think why the fuel filler was in there...my drawer has two huge 12 volt ah batteries with huge inverter for 12 volt to 240 so fairly heavy....bit of a pain but double safe from having fuel siphoned easy I suppose.
> Also has the filler for the generator in there.
> 
> Had one single valve on my other camper that had an easy gauge....top of the green area on gauge was too hard a shook you to bits...too lows was bouncy..middle was good any load...
> This one has no gauge which is a shame....so just need to test out and see but not sure of system or what psi....so if anyone has the same please let me know...I have a manual but not in there for this..not sure if aftermarket??
> Seems fine and ride feels ok but was on no psi and pumped up to 50 psi so need to find out with this soon as if anyone can help please.
Click to expand...

Hi again

Your MH has already had an after market chassis upgrade to 4900kg, it left the factory as 4600kg, that has saved you about £250. Yes you should take it to weighbridge. The other figures mean 1850kg is the limit for the front axle and 3200kg for the rear. You should not exceed these and not go more than 4900kg in total. So if you have 3200kg on the rear when loaded then you can only have 1700kg on the front and vice versa if you see what I mean.

Glad you love the rear bed, I know you say your friends are over 6 foot and want a S820, its not the length I,m complaining about, its the width, are you friends 6 foot wide also :lol: You've got to remember all motorhomes are a compromise and you could have designed it so it had a bigger bathroom/shower on one side and a bit of worksurface on the other, I am saying this after living in it for the last year. If your friends are 6 foot+ then they would appreciate a bigger bathroom/shower :wink: As I say, its just my opinion, I would like to see what other owners think. At just over 27 feet I,m sure I could have designed it a bit better myself without losing any of the great points.

Maybe I,m being ultra critical but fair I think, all motorhomes have good and bad points, does the perfect one exist?

Good luck with your purchase, let us know what you think after using it for a while.

Paul.


----------



## coppo

DABurleigh said:


> Where do we now stand with larger European chassis? It seems Iveco have cornered that market. Wasn't Merc doing something to recover the situation?
> 
> Must look at that overgarage bed, Paul. Decided we would have to go for twin beds with the infill as most seem too cramped (and require at least one to do middle of the night gymnastsics if needed).
> 
> We're spoiled by a 6ft wide Vi-Spring at home. If preferred, you can wave each other goodnight
> 
> Dave


I think merc do another 6tonner now Dave, looks the same as the Fiat tag axles with one rear wheel in front of another. I have seen a couple of top end Frankia's for sale with it in Germany and also Pilote are using it I think.

Your quite welcome to have a look at our rear bed if we see you on a site anywhere, fetch the rest of the family, kids, aunts and cousins, there's plenty of room for all :lol:

Paul.


----------



## DABurleigh

Hmmnn. The Pilote looked awful.

The Frankia a bit better, here's the only 6t one I could see:
> Mobile.de database <

They seem as rare as hen's teeth. Is Merc going to spread the love any time soon?

Dave


----------



## coppo

DABurleigh said:


> Hmmnn. The Pilote looked awful.
> 
> The Frankia a bit better, here's the only 6t one I could see:
> > Mobile.de database <
> 
> They seem as rare as hen's teeth. Is Merc going to spread the love any time soon?
> 
> Dave


It would be nice to see a few reviews of a motorhome on one of those chassis, I don't suppose anybody on here has one just yet, maybe next year.

I have read somewhere that only the front pair of the rear wheels are the ''drive'' wheels though, so not like the old 6 tonner which I have where all 4 rears are driving.

Paul.


----------



## DABurleigh

I'd much prefer twin driven wheels on a single axis. With a tag I'd have to have ai suspension with a lot of travel; without it leveliing would drive me nuts! I'm still a level purist from my caravanning days, electronic spirit level and the works ;-)

Dave


----------



## Highonlife

coppo said:


> Highonlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coppo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> The S820 is a cracking vehicle, so well made, but like all motorhomes it depends who has had it before you and whether it has been looked after both mechanically/habitation wise.
> 
> The only reason some say avoid them on the 416 is simply payload, at 4.6 tonnes there is not enough if you have passengers or carry loads of stuff. The 416 can be uprated to 4900kg by means of a paper exercise which will give you another 300kg. The best thing to do is to take it to a weighbridge and get the total weight/individual axle weight. All accessories eat into the payload such as hab air con, sat dishes, solar,bicycles, awning, extra batteries etc. We do about 19mpg on a 616 true auto so the 416 would give a bit more mpg.
> 
> Regarding the sprintshift, before I bought people told me to go for a true auto as it is more reliable, how true that is I don't know, but neverthe less followed the advice.
> 
> The 3 heating systems are great, when the underfloor system has warmed up after a couple of hours it is toasty warm, also heats under the bed. Regarding the rear, over garage bed my opinion is that it is far too wide, you could fit about 6 people on it. I would have designed it so the bathroom/shower was much larger and the over garage bed not as wide. It must have been designed by an obese German couple :wink:
> 
> Very well put together, fully winterised motorhome. I love ours, so solid feeling. We have x6 winter tyres on and it goes through anything, mud, ice, snow. We have seen people with front wheel drive MH's get stuck on muddy sites when ours gets straight through. Its not the driver, its the tyres. Of course rear wheel drive and automatic diff lock helps too
> 
> The battery pull out drawer means you can have traditional wet batteries fitted without venting tubes as the drawer is not sealed. We have x2 6 volt ones which are great. I do wish you could put diesel in without opening the battery drawer though as its quite heavy to pull out and I,m always worried it will not lock again properly.
> 
> The valves you mention will be for after fit air suspension and will control the pressure in each bag, not sure what each requires, is there a manual anywhere?
> 
> Some people have said its a very firm ride due to the chassis resting on the bump stops, ours does not seem any different to our last vehicle, again a Hymer but on a 316, single rear wheel, so no problem there.
> 
> The comfort blinds are great on the windows and are used daily in the summer.
> 
> Hope you enjoy yours as much as us and remember if you are into orgies then the rear bed is great :lol:
> 
> Paul.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the response...was worried that there was something really wrong with this model...to be honest if a review did say it was bad I would have completely ignored it as my finding are that for the money it's all glowing and dancing with no problems found as yet loading, gearbox, heating, engine etc....and also the fact that it's not the air brake model..
> The plate on the side says at the top 4900 KG then number 1: 1850 KG then number 2: 3200 KG
> Could you explain if poss....would his already be 4900 papered??
> Have thought I should goto a place and get it weighed with all my stuff that's loaded in as don't think I can load or will load any more stuff in.....
> 
> When you say full auto you mean without the change over to manual as mine does?? Mine not an auto then?? Without fault in my eyes and every part engine and camper comes with full 2 year warranty so covered for a while which is good.
> Was told the mpg when using cruise was 25 at 50 mph and at 60 is 22 mpg but off cruise is 20 below...yet to test this out fully.
> 
> Cannot believe you are saying the bed is too big...it's great and just the right size and the wife and I are racing snakes
> Infact my friends now want the same camper as they are both over 6 foot and the bed has sold it for them when viewing yesterday...they have had two expensive motorhomes already in 6 months a need to change again as the beds won't do being too small...this one seems to tick the box.
> So if anyone has a s820 for sale please let me know as they are looking to buy right now...please private message me if know of one.
> 
> Did not realise until today that it was rear wheel drive until I looked under and seen the propshaft....like the thought of pushing instead of pulling the camper ...will this one have diff lock also? Sure I read there's some sort of switch inside that you select if on slippery surface for traction??
> 
> Did think why the fuel filler was in there...my drawer has two huge 12 volt ah batteries with huge inverter for 12 volt to 240 so fairly heavy....bit of a pain but double safe from having fuel siphoned easy I suppose.
> Also has the filler for the generator in there.
> 
> Had one single valve on my other camper that had an easy gauge....top of the green area on gauge was too hard a shook you to bits...too lows was bouncy..middle was good any load...
> This one has no gauge which is a shame....so just need to test out and see but not sure of system or what psi....so if anyone has the same please let me know...I have a manual but not in there for this..not sure if aftermarket??
> Seems fine and ride feels ok but was on no psi and pumped up to 50 psi so need to find out with this soon as if anyone can help please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi again
> 
> Your MH has already had an after market chassis upgrade to 4900kg, it left the factory as 4600kg, that has saved you about £250. Yes you should take it to weighbridge. The other figures mean 1850kg is the limit for the front axle and 3200kg for the rear. You should not exceed these and not go more than 4900kg in total. So if you have 3200kg on the rear when loaded then you can only have 1700kg on the front and vice versa if you see what I mean.
> 
> Glad you love the rear bed, I know you say your friends are over 6 foot and want a S820, its not the length I,m complaining about, its the width, are you friends 6 foot wide also :lol: You've got to remember all motorhomes are a compromise and you could have designed it so it had a bigger bathroom/shower on one side and a bit of worksurface on the other, I am saying this after living in it for the last year. If your friends are 6 foot+ then they would appreciate a bigger bathroom/shower :wink: As I say, its just my opinion, I would like to see what other owners think. At just over 27 feet I,m sure I could have designed it a bit better myself without losing any of the great points.
> 
> Maybe I,m being ultra critical but fair I think, all motorhomes have good and bad points, does the perfect one exist?
> 
> Good luck with your purchase, let us know what you think after using it for a while.
> 
> Paul.
Click to expand...

Good news it's had the upgrade then..thanks for the info with front and rear axle limits..will get it weighed when I can.

The bed is great very roomy feels is a real size double...not sure how the layout cane be improved on my MH really the layout works really well and loving in more and more every trip. I'm 6'3 and find the shower room roomy also larger than my last 564 with separate shower...the height is fine?? The toilet was a bit of a squeeze sitting on with knees upto the door..until I worked out you can twist the toilet round..would rather have a large bed as it is than have a reduced one for larger bathroom...no need for a bath in there
I'm trying to find bad points and still not found any yet..

Went and wild camped at the weekend in some castle grounds for an event where all the grounds were wet and muddy...really thought I was in for trouble. Went on one patch and the warning slip indicator came on flashing indicating the wheels were slipping...so pulled off one area as some deep hollows...pulled onto another area where a line of MHs were so thats the area......set up legs down etc...to find out that all the other motorhomes were stuck and were going to get pulled off the next day after the event.. My friend pulled on and instantly slipping all over to the point we needed help from a 4x4 to pull him out after a couple of goes...was then parked directly behind me so I had to find out next day...felt a bit embarrassed folks looking and asking about the camper and all the guys tenting round...had the feeling I was going to be the laughing show the next day with the problems I may have getting out.....problem was my front was upto some posts in front so no way of pulling forward and a hill to reverse up the muddy grass which I had to go a good way....could feel all watching.....in amazement the thing just reversed up the hill with ease with no slip and off I go..had many eyes watching....this has passed a real good test...the diff and rear wheel drive really helps..but don't get me wrong I will still use savvy to not park in bad areas as wont take this for granted.


----------



## Highonlife

just loving the garage space ...going to buy an old scooter to go inside


----------



## DABurleigh

I see the S-class is being redesigned and brought back in 2014. 

How different, dunno.

Dave


----------



## teemyob

*love*



DABurleigh said:


> Hmmnn. The Pilote looked awful.
> 
> The Frankia a bit better, here's the only 6t one I could see:
> > Mobile.de database <
> 
> They seem as rare as hen's teeth. Is Merc going to spread the love any time soon?
> 
> Dave


As I understand it Dave. The 6T Mercedes chassis was a joint venture between Mercedes and Pilote Group. Part of that deal was that Pilote/Frankia had exclusive rights to the chassis for the first two years of production.

There are a few Frankia Mercedes 6T's on Mobile.de

The exclusive rights have ened now I think (or about to).

My Original Post

TM


----------



## DABurleigh

Thanks, TY.

Unfortunately I don't like tags due to leveling and traction.

Give me twin driven wheels any day.

Dave


----------



## karterjim

Hi
I have a 2006 Hymer S820 616 RHD / 5 speed box with 34,000 miles on it and I love it. It's the model with the cream leather bench seat on both sides and has the swing out oval table with the 2 swing out leaves under the table. I have owned a 2005 Euramobil integra 810 with the 2 single beds over garage which was a nice motorhome. I also owned a 2010 Knaus Sunliner 700 which also was a nice motorhome but the Hymer S820 beats them all. The problem with the L shape living diner in the other two I had, is that it is hard to get round the back of the table. We ended up taking the table out of the Euramobil and putting a folding one in the wardrobe, when down nothing to put your cuppa on. The knaus 700 dining area was also tight to get into, but a nice quirky looking thing. The Hymer S820 drives just like my Nissan X-trail and I love that too.


----------



## kinc 1234

Hej alle samen 

min kone susanne og jeg kim har købt en hymer s 820 fra 2002 2.7 cc
jeg går og laver ting på den så som tempo 100 km og skal bruge en coc attest er der nogle der ved noget om den ?
jeg går også og laver varme lidt el stik 
er der nogle her ind som ved noget om at få der synget i Tyskland 

MVH. Susanne og Kim 
håber der nogle herinde der og så er med på en sank om vores 3500 kg + vkimcogn Hymer S 820 og måske lave en forum få autocamper over 3500 kg ?


----------

